# 1436 Jon project kinda done



## FishingBuds (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey all, I posted a little early but, its to get feed back on some Ideas and your do's and Don'ts on my first Jon project. What I should stay away from and what I should really do. Maybe some help on a floor layout?

This is what I started with











what I ended up with






As you can see Its Cramped





This is where I left off before I had to stop do to health





There ya go. So if ya got the ideas or questions post'em. 

I'm wanting to be all electric, and intrested in depth finder, live well or ice storage and storage. I'll start there  [/url]


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job on the paint. As far as other mods, storage, depth finder, etc. look at some of the other mods and pick out ideas that will work for you. This site has some great projects done or being done and there are others out there. Keep us updated on your progress and Good Luck!


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool that your getting the little guy involved!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 10, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Great job on the paint. As far as other mods, storage, depth finder, etc. look at some of the other mods and pick out ideas that will work for you. This site has some great projects done or being done and there are others out there. Keep us updated on your progress and Good Luck!



Actually the last pic is the actual stage of the boat right now  

So its a complete do over

I'm looking for Ideas on floor layouts and maybe some do's and don'ts


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 11, 2008)

FishingBuds,
What type of fishing do you intend on doing out of it? For example, for a bass set-up, depending on the stability, I would probably deck out the front to the back of the front bench. I would also add a smaller deck in the back running from the transom to a little past the back bench. That would still give you some space to store gear off of the deck, i the middle. For a Cat set-up, I would probably leave it similar to the way it is, but maybe add some flooring to level the floor, a couple swivel seats, and some rod holders. For a combo of the two I would add the front decking and leave the rear of the boat open. I think your layout depends on what you intend on doing with it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

I myself am a fan of the portable livewell that I have seen the guys use in the cartopper tournaments. Its a big white cooler with the aerator. It works well and you dont need to take it with you when you dont need it. 

Or If you really want to get creative and build this in:

Toho-rig


----------



## redbug (Jan 11, 2008)

One key to keeping the fish alive is fresh water the cooler the better.
on most bass boats they pump fresh water in every 3 to 5 mins. that keeps the oxygen levels up so be sure if you build one that your pump has a long hose and wires so you ca hang it over the side to full the live well with fresh water as often as you can.
this is not as important in the spring or fall when water temps are below 60 

Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Jan 11, 2008)

Check this out for ideas, also a 1436


https://userpages.sofnet.com/robertg/boat.htm


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Check this out for ideas, also a 1436
> 
> 
> https://userpages.sofnet.com/robertg/boat.htm



nice build! We need that person over here!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out for ideas, also a 1436
> ...




get him over here! I got questions! :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that is nice work!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 11, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> FishingBuds,
> What type of fishing do you intend on doing out of it? For example, for a bass set-up, depending on the stability, I would probably deck out the front to the back of the front bench. I would also add a smaller deck in the back running from the transom to a little past the back bench. That would still give you some space to store gear off of the deck, i the middle. For a Cat set-up, I would probably leave it similar to the way it is, but maybe add some flooring to level the floor, a couple swivel seats, and some rod holders. For a combo of the two I would add the front decking and leave the rear of the boat open. I think your layout depends on what you intend on doing with it. Keep us posted.



Yep it'd be Bass fishen and crappie(live well mainly for crappie). 

I'm concern about stability for me and my son already have to be careful when I stand up, so add in a deck for up front, concerns me. I'm 230pds and my son is 110pds.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 11, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Check this out for ideas, also a 1436
> 
> 
> https://userpages.sofnet.com/robertg/boat.htm



Thanks Nickk, and that is a nice one, I've looked at it before and thats what made me want to repaint mine-killer job on his. I do like his storage and I've priced the alluminum already  not cheap


----------



## pbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> Or If you really want to get creative and build this in:
> 
> Toho-rig




I know a couple of people who use these and love them.


----------



## pbw (Jan 12, 2008)

90 percent of the weight in decking is the plywood. If you get the GP platinum plywood in 3/8 total sheet is 22 pounds or less.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 19, 2008)

Well getting closer, Took my wish list and saved money (along with my Homey check) to Basspro this last weekend. :lol: 

Picked up a bow mount MinnKota Endura 55# for $239 w/ a $60 mail in rebate  
(I like)

Gotta HummingBird, seat mounts, on board bat/charger and a new flippen rod  

Picked up the carpet yesterday, now gotta get started.

Been busy with issues lately-keepin me away from it. One of them is my darn computer crashed last thursday :x


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Well getting closer, Took my wish list and saved money (along with my Homey check) to Basspro this last weekend. :lol:
> 
> Picked up a bow mount MinnKota Endura 55# for $239 w/ a $60 mail in rebate
> (I like)
> ...



Nice little shopping spree!


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 21, 2008)

Well we prepped her





Painted it. It was army olive green, I got a little worried when I applied it, kind of limey for me but, it dried darker











Made me some realtree templates, it turned out ok, should,ve gotten a close up of it.









I've got more done but, I'll post it later


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

man o man, spring is around the corner!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, that's really lookin' good! I clicked on the last pic and it got a little bigger :wink: . Camo job looks great! 8)


----------



## scottbustech (Feb 21, 2008)

looks awesome i gotta see the templates for your camo please please thats a gotta do on my boat as i hunt with it more than i fish


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 21, 2008)

scottbustech said:


> looks awesome i gotta see the templates for your camo please please thats a gotta do on my boat as i hunt with it more than i fish









I simply googled camo templates and traced the image on some skecth paper. I then had my son cut out the images and I then traced onto cardboard. Now I cut those out with one of those sketch knives, it took all about three nights.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 22, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Wow, that's really lookin' good! I clicked on the last pic and it got a little bigger :wink: . Camo job looks great! 8)



Thanks, I went round and round with it for awhile on what to put on her, I like camo


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 22, 2008)

Runnen into an issue here.

Its my battery and tank set up





My battery case sticks up pass the seat about 3 or 4 inches and I'm wondering how to still inclose it with it still looken clean, this is a mistake measurement on my part, I plan on adding a 5/8 board on top of the back bench so as to add the seat mount to, I was wanting to run the board clean over the battry and tank but, with the battery sticking up I'm wondering how goofy it would look if I added a step up to cover the battery tray?



as for the 3gallon tank I think I will cut a notch into the back of the seat so it will fit down in there


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 23, 2008)

HOW BIG OF A DECK ARE YOU PUTTING ON THE BACK?


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 23, 2008)

Will the gas tank not fit turned 90 degrees and setting between the knee braces? That is the setup I use for my 6 gal. tank.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2008)

Not an answer concerning the batteries, but would it be easier to buy a gas tank (hopefully same capacity) that will fit flush and not stick up, so you don't have to notch the seat? Just a thought


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 23, 2008)

RAPALA said:


> HOW BIG OF A DECK ARE YOU PUTTING ON THE BACK?



Not putting a deck on, just using 5/8 plywood on the back bench so I can mount my pedestal seat to it more securly. As I do this I was thinking to run the plywood to the transom for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 23, 2008)

Ouachita said:


> Will the gas tank not fit turned 90 degrees and setting between the knee braces? That is the setup I use for my 6 gal. tank.



I was thinking of that, but would not like the apperance, after putting all the cosmetic to this boat it'd be cheesy I'd think, you know what I mean, everything looken good up to this tank sticken out.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 23, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Not an answer concerning the batteries, but would it be easier to buy a gas tank (hopefully same capacity) that will fit flush and not stick up, so you don't have to notch the seat? Just a thought



I looked and I looked, about the smallest one I found.

I was thinking of notching out under the lip of the seat, right on the wall of the bench there, just enough for the tank's handle to fit into. and I would cover it with the plywood, but, My stinken battery tray sticks up :x 

all this may lead me to leave open the back, but, I do not want to, I'd really like to make it look slick back there.

Just wondering how it would look if I raised up the plywood to cover all this?

Anyone got a similar boat project picture of this issue?


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

It will look good...If you are doing what I think you are doing......


Look at this link and watch his video...he did some mods to the side of his boat that I think you could easily adapt to the back. If you watch it I think you will know what I mean.


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1697


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 23, 2008)

I ran into the same problem with the mod I have in progress. I ended up building a 2 x 4 frame on top of the bench to add height. You could probably go with less to get clearance for your battery. Maybe 2 x 3's?


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmm,


Thanks Jim, yea it may go that way. take advantage of storage too.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 23, 2008)

Ouachita said:


> I ran into the same problem with the mod I have in progress. I ended up building a 2 x 4 frame on top of the bench to add height. You could probably go with less to get clearance for your battery. Maybe 2 x 3's?



Thanks, looken good on yours


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok did the aluminum bracing, I used 1" by 1/8 thick L-angle, I used a "BigDaddy" pop rivet tool for mounting it to the boat ribs. These are 1/4 in diameter rivets they use on autos and they are very proud of them--.61 cents each :shock: They was hard to find as well.

so she shouldn't go anywhere, also the "BigDaddy gun is expensive where I have looked, starts out at $130 bucks, I've seen it for $40 bucks on ebay--I got this one at HarborFrieght.com for $13.95 :shock: isn't that somethen :roll: 

well here are some picks, let me know if ya want a pic of something closer, I'd be glad too.



I made three of these at 3', totally custom fit, no formula. I made one and copied the other two from it.









I'm going to have a 14" X 16" opening for dry storage(with lid), I'm thinking of putting another door on this deck or not, But, will be plenty others in other spots





I did get to cut out the paltform but, no pic of it yet(the Tompson sealer is still drying on it"


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

Love it man! The aluminum bracing is awesome! 


On a side note...If the same bracing was made in wood....would it be lighter?


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> Love it man! The aluminum bracing is awesome!
> 
> 
> On a side note...If the same bracing was made in wood....would it be lighter?



Well, good question, As for my knowledge of that, I need to go back and grab 9th grade(so your going back) and what I remember is the mass amount of One pound of wood verses mass One pound of aluminum.

Your wood mass would out put the aluminum, sooo to get the strength I wanted for this 230+ frame of mine, I would not have room for the wood :lol: 

It was a support thing for me, wood would have worked, I chose the aluminum for safer reasons on my part only


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2008)

Aluminum angle bracing looks good!


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 24, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD ALUM. IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO.IT WILL BE THERE FOR AS LONG AS THE WILL FLOAT.YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY IT WATER LOGING LIKE WOOD OR ROTTING.


----------



## scottbustech (Feb 25, 2008)

im not questioning your design or style couse i love the aluminum braces im just wonderind with the rivits being so expensive. why not just use 1/4 inch bolts . i only ask couse thats my plans and it seems like you have given this build lots of thought


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 25, 2008)

scottbustech said:


> im not questioning your design or style couse i love the aluminum braces im just wonderind with the rivits being so expensive. why not just use 1/4 inch bolts . i only ask couse thats my plans and it seems like you have given this build lots of thought



Good questioned, I wanted strength, didn't want a chance for stripping down the road.

I have seen it done before as well. I used a total of 15 rivets for securing to the ribs, everything else was 1/4 bolts  

hope this explains 8)


----------



## Nickk (Feb 25, 2008)

nice looking frames!


----------



## pbw (Feb 25, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Love it man! The aluminum bracing is awesome!
> ...



I had a 375 pound boy on my front decking the other day it didn't even make a peep or move. 

Love the alum framing, why did you stop the framing from going all the way to the front?


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 25, 2008)

pbw said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...




I was waiting for this question---Cost is mainly why.

structually its fine, I could've over killed it(my oppinion) and ran it to the bow but really wasn't needed. You'll see in the earlier photo I have a piece of L-angle laying there, I mounted it to the bow bench(1/4dim rivets), it'll catch the plywood. Me and my 100# son and the wife(no weight intended) stood on the 5/8 plywood and walked about, it did fine.

This boat won't see the big waters like KY lake or Barkley lake or even Potoka lake(liked to have a griz 1448 for those), so it should be fine for my local fishy holes.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 1, 2008)

nice weather this weekend, got to work on the boat some more., I finished the front deck














I liked how the hatch turned out(it wasn't very friendly to me) the hinge was a pain to get just right :x and I got three more to do





carpeted the back bench and popped riveted the seat bracket on. Once again I used 1/4 inch diameter auto rivets and its not going anywhere.




The "Big Daddy" rivet gun


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking good man! Looking real good!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2008)

You have a really nice project going on there - nice attention to details


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 2, 2008)

Your project is coming along great!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 11, 2008)

Well did get the middle floor made and crapeted. I still need to get a Lock'N-pin seat base plate for the floor, that way I can use the seat off the back bench along with a pedestal.





I think I'll like my storage, we'll see





I added a incloser up front on the bow, this is where I'll hide some of the wires, make a cleaner hook up look  





Well, the son is happy  





gettin closer


----------



## Ouachita (Mar 11, 2008)

That looks REALLY good. I love the floor storage.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2008)

Man oh man...Spring is right around the corner! You guys must be psyched!

Great job!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Man oh man...Spring is right around the corner! You guys must be psyched!



YES!


----------



## cobrastrike (Mar 13, 2008)

The boat looks great- I'm actually in the process of putting a deck on my boat as well. Quick question though- how did you add support from the angled aluminum to the sides of the boat? I can't seem to figure out the "perfect" way of doing that.
Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 13, 2008)

cobrastrike said:


> The boat looks great- I'm actually in the process of putting a deck on my boat as well. Quick question though- how did you add support from the angled aluminum to the sides of the boat? I can't seem to figure out the "perfect" way of doing that.
> Thanks,
> Nathan



I made three 3' trusses and popped rivevted them to the runners and bench seat. I then installed a 33" l-angle on the front bow seat. I cut and liad the board on top of it all, the board is not attatched to the supports. I weigh 250# and it does fine, check out the early'er pics and see if that helps ya, if ya would like a certain pic let me know what and I'll try to post it.
good luck on it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 27, 2008)

well finally ran the wires, and added the battery here's my latest

























I added 16g shhet metal on the back of the doors. Just a few more things and thats it, for now


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like its time for some fishing! Great job man! :beer:


----------



## toptog (Mar 27, 2008)

No Way, I say you went out and bought a brand new boat.  

Just Kidding. That came out great. That came out awesome.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 27, 2008)

that's beautiful, great job!


have you floated it yet?


----------



## shortfish (Mar 27, 2008)

awsome boat

just curious what the final cost was not including boat or trailer.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 27, 2008)

shortfish said:


> awsome boat
> 
> just curious what the final cost was not including boat or trailer.



yea that be a good idea to post and material list


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 27, 2008)

Nickk said:


> that's beautiful, great job!
> 
> 
> have you floated it yet?



Thanks all, Taken it on the water this weekend Lord willina nd the creek don't rise


----------



## asinz (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job, be glad when I can get mine finished.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 28, 2008)

Man oh man, didn't realize how long its been. It was nice getting out today(just had too)

Check out the grin under that hat






He loved it.

man it was nice, hurry up asinz waters waiting :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW! Look at that water...It looks like a spring fed lake...Crystal clear! 

How was the boat?

How was the fishing? 

Your killing us here!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> WOW! Look at that water...It looks like a spring fed lake...Crystal clear!
> 
> How was the boat?
> 
> ...




:lol: yea it was killen me too.

The boat did great, I was worried about weight, It stood on top of the water, it did better than I expected. No leaks Ha! And comfy. everything was right where I wanted it. I will change the TM bow mount soon or hopefully get a foot conroll and pop this one on the back.

The battry did O.K. I think. brand new from wal-mart model 29. it showed 2/3rds left on charge when we came back, that was about 3 hours of fishing. I don't think it should've been that low.

Yes the lake is natural, water was 51 degrees, we had a 14 mph wind today. deepest part is 8' deep. This lake has mostly littles ones, and cotton mouths too :shock: but it is the closes one to try out the boat.

Couple bites today nothen fancy, tomorrow I'm a try some where else.

Man it was great tho, I need to read up on my hummingbird tho :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2008)

Boat looks great! 8)


----------



## tornado (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks great. How was the stability? Your boat is setup very similar to mine and that was the big thing on my mind. I didn't want to get it out on the water after spending so much time and money and it not feel safe. What is the dimension from butt to floor of the front seat?


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome work. Your boat looks great. Now you have one sweet fishing machine that you and your son will remember building your entire lives.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 1, 2008)

tornado said:


> Looks great. How was the stability? Your boat is setup very similar to mine and that was the big thing on my mind. I didn't want to get it out on the water after spending so much time and money and it not feel safe. What is the dimension from butt to floor of the front seat?



Thanks.

The stability was better than I thought. you can still tip it if your not carefull. example is me and my son, I'm 250# he's 110# and he's 10 yrs old, so I was worried about him getting excited and the boat would tip easy from our wieght differance. It is not the case, boat is stable for us but, I would not take it in big river waters. Its my own comfort level.

You know theres some that get very excited when a fish is on, some jump up wildly in the fever, I would not want to fish with them in my boat. Now you can still get aggresive on setting the hook if needed, but there is a limit for the boat, once again I'm happy with it and satisfied.

I did not deck above the seat, and I recommend this for 36" wide jon's, as for the measurment I think its around 12" deep under the seat. Later tonight I'll double check it.

Have a good'en


----------



## tornado (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought of this idea if my boat if it felt tippy. Glue some 4" or 6" vinyl base(used on the base of a wall in a commercial building) on the bottom of the boat. This should slow the roll rate of the boat by making it seem wider. They would flex if you run into something. See attached PDF.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2008)

Will that work?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2008)

I think that they might work. The problem that I see is that they may push the water making the boat really slow. Only one way to find out!

It you are worried about stability, add some outriggers, like they make for canoes


----------



## tornado (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think my boat will be bad, it was just my backup plan. Maybe someone who put a tall deck on a 1232 needs to be my guinea pig. But if anyone did that they might want those outriggers! Your right it might slow an outboard equiped boat, but mine is trolling motor only.


----------

